# Vivarium build



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

Hey, Well i built my own viv about a mounth back, and got my crestie 3 days ago, ima lready wanting more so im thinking about building a stacked viv.

Anyone know where i can get wood cheap? The place i used was resonable, but it cost me £25 for the wood, and im hoping to build somthing 2 or 3 times the size, which i could probally buy for that price.

Thanks , Craig


----------



## ratking (Mar 4, 2008)

best to try local timber yards mate,most off them do a free cutting service has well


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

Yeah, thats what i got for my first one, but its because of the finish on it i think.


----------



## fuzzzzbuzzzz (Apr 11, 2010)

Craigbaines said:


> Hey, Well i built my own viv about a mounth back, and got my crestie 3 days ago, ima lready wanting more so im thinking about building a stacked viv.
> 
> Anyone know where i can get wood cheap? The place i used was resonable, but it cost me £25 for the wood, and im hoping to build somthing 2 or 3 times the size, which i could probally buy for that price.
> 
> Thanks , Craig


Hi if you go on to the B&Q website you can get some white contiboard for £4. 2m long by 1/4m wide and 2cm thick. White in my opinion does not look very good. But you can get An oak finish which is lovely for £11 and its the same size as white.


----------



## Craigbaines (May 28, 2009)

Thanks but it was august last year i asked, finished building it yonks ago lol.


----------

